# Request For aTranscript Copy



## Langvet (Mar 8, 2013)

I graduated from German University and I recently requested a copy of my transcript.That can be a problem when I apply for jobs, but only if employers ask for transcript and some did. I asked ISU to take it off or use ISD. They said they cannot do that.So I want to get my transcript fro any recognized company.


----------

